# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  гв - наше все?

## Домик в деревне

Грудное вскармливание, это, конечно, такая тема многогранная. Но спрошу о малом для начала.
Вот у меня есть ребенок год и 5 месяцев и я реально устала. Скажите мне, это у нас такой кризис одного года нечаянно затянулся, зубы режутся и скоро пройдет или что? 
Мне все нравится  в гв, и удобство и доступность и проблем с укладыванием на сон нет. Милое дело, лег рядышком, грудь дал, сам заснул, но последнее время все это дело превращается в муку. Ребенок каждые 15 секунд норовит грудь поменять, от одной к другой прыгает, по ходу дела еще за вторую держится, да еще так крепко держится, как в щипцах. Ох, я это поныть, сил моих иногда, кажется, больше нет. Но настрой есть кормить до самоотлучения. Может, быть есть какие-то секреты для урегулирования такого поведения? Ограничивать подходы или еще что-то?

----------


## kosharrr

опыта у меня нет(пока), но как психолог могу сказать, что тут наверно надо проявлять тактику как с кусанием: четко обозначит позиции, если ребенок в 6 месяцев понимает, что данное поведение неприемлимо, то в 1.5 тоже должен понять. Первое, что считывает ребенок это эмоции, а уже потом смысл словесного комментария. Я так понимаю, что грудь на сон-успокоение, а если он мечется, то скорее откладывает сон и играет с любимым объектом.

----------


## yakudza

Я согласна, что временами это бывает уже тяжеловато. Моей год и четыре, и такая же история. Я читала, что после года грудь ребенку не обязательно давать по первому требованию. И, думаю, это верно! А может быть и вовсе каждый раз, когда ре просит грудь, стоит повременить немного, а потом дать, чтобы он понимал, что это ценность, а не игрушка. Рассуждать-то хорошо, а вот на деле... я, например, а кусты. Все-таки надо проявлять требовательность не только к ре, но и к себе.

----------


## Домик в деревне

kosharrr, вот именно игра с любимым предметом, отлично сказано. 
yakudza, полностью согласна с тем, что в нашем возрасте ребенка уже и отвлечь можно и про требовательность к себе. Иногда проще дать грудь, а не придумать что-то интересное, чем позаниматься с ребенком. Нужно от этого отходить.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

У нас сосание происходит круглосуточно, хотя нам 1,3. Тут еще ситуация такая возникла, у меня появилось много проблем со здоровьем, и надо бы начать лечение, но ни дочка, ни я не готовы к завершению ГВ.

----------


## yakudza

ПрЫнцеска, я читала, что при установившейся лактации, можно сделать перерыв на лечение и через перу недель вернуться к ГВ:
_"Маме со зрелой лактацией достаточно 6 раз в день сцеживать грудь во время своего отсутствия (лечения), чтобы сохранить достаточную выработку молока. После возвращения мамы, ребенка можно сразу же прикладывать к груди, и соскучившийся малыш быстро восстановит необходимое ему количество молока.  ...  возможно отлучение на 2-3 недели, а в исключительных случаях на 1 месяц. Особенно актуально это с той точки зрения, что ребенок, даже переведенный на искусственное вскармливание, не успевает заболеть и начинает опять получать иммунную защиту от вновь поступающего грудного молока. Преимущества грудного вскармливания в этом случае настолько очевидны, что сейчас рекомендуют не прерывать кормление совсем, а временно прекратить его на период применения опасных препаратов, несовместимых с грудным вскармливанием. В нашей практике были несколько случаев, когда женщины были вынуждены это делать на разных сроках кормления и всегда возвращались к кормлению. Одной из них даже пришлось это делать дважды, каждый раз сроком на 3 недели, ради серьезной химиотерапии в возрасте ребенка 11 месяцев и 1 год и 4 месяца, а окончательно она отняла его от груди только в 2 года.
Майорская М.Б."_

----------


## Домик в деревне

ПрЫнцеска, да я тоже много читала в Лялечке в жж, что сейчас при лечении любой бяки можно подобрать лечение совместимое с гв, а если даже и не совместимо, то после года перерыв не так критичен, и малыш без проблем втянется в кормления после завершения терапии.

----------


## Lena

Я старшего кормила до 2,7!мы просто сисю обожали, хотя мне трудно очень было и физически, а особенно морально! Постоянно слышала от всех в свой адрес: "Ты, что его до армии будешь кормить!. Там (т.е в сиси уже нет ничего полезно!"Было очень трудно объяснять, что полезно! Сейчас кормлю второго почти 4 мес!Очень хочу докормить хотя бы до 2-ух лет!

----------


## Амина

Отвечу кратко, ГВ - наше все!))) Старшего кормила до 1,7=30 недель беремености вторым, хотела тандемом, не вышло. Сейчас уже 1,8 кормлю младшего, жизни без ГВ себе просто не представляю, как и сын)) Мы тоже "играем" с сисей, прыгаем в одной на другую, но это когда спать еще не хочется. А на засыпанеи и ночью никаких игр, сисю в зубы и спать)))) Я честно пыталась не допустить таких игр, наученная старшим, но  у детей свои правила. Значит, есть в этом какой-то кайф. И мне совершенно не хочется придумывать отвлекалки/развлекалки, когда ребенок рыдает и просит сисю...

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Моя малышка не вынесет разлуки с сисей и на одни сутки, не то что на курс лечения

----------


## Домик в деревне

Инна, вот тоже самое. Слишком маленький пока и ему это реально НУЖНО. А в перспективе ты планируешь до самоотлучения кормить или потихоньку ограничивать, когда подрастет? И как окружающие смотрят на это?

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Я хочу кормить до двух, а там как пойдёт. Сейчас не ограничиваю совсем, мы умудряемся пососать даже когда мама пыль вытирает. Моя мама на это смотрит с одобрением, правда в последнее время её начало смущать состояние моего здоровья. Свекровь к этому относится крайне отрицательно, всё время говорит, что пора завязывать (что меня очень сильно раздражает). А всем остальным всё равно)))

----------


## Stace

Нам без сиси никуда! Ни поспать, ни подзарядится! Кормить хочу до самоотлучения, или пока жизнь не заставит свернуться. Но я даже не представляю как нам это сделать - засыпает только с сисей.

----------


## nezabudka

ГВ и наше ВСЁ. Нам стукнул годик, но уменьшать не получится, т.к. зубы пачкой лезут, 3 бабки и 2 клыка одновременно. Не напрягает, привыкла. На ходу достает и сама свою нужду сисячную справляет)) хотя чувствую, что делает она это скорей по привычке. Вот почему в этом возрасте еще многие бросают, думают, что "да она ему уже не нужна, только балуется". Думаю, что и этот период тоже зачем-то нужен. До 2х буду кормить во что бы то ни стало. Раньше 2х считаю рано отлучать. А там посмотрим. Сейчас вот еще со старшим закруглюсь, надеюсь) напрягает если честно уже.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Незабудочка, ты молодечек. Закруглится Егор твой, куда он денется. Вон в июле какой повод будет, да? 
Я тогда под впечатление от общения с тобой накатала пост в главное жж сообщество по гв. Вот он. Надеюсь, комменты поднимут тебе настроение. http://community.livejournal.com/lyalechka/4332316.html

----------


## nezabudka

Ой, Олесечка, я прям краснющая..... Кстати, такой интересный момент. я когда у него спрашиваю, зачем ему она?)) он говорит, что греется. руки греет, рот греет, уши греет и прочее))) грелка вот такая. "Мам, нууу я тааак люблююю твои сиси!!!" как тут отказать)))

----------


## Зарина

Ну вот и нам стукнул годик... читаю сообщения и даже не удобно писать о своих проблемах - все такие молодцы,а я получаюсь не очень молодец, а как уговорить себя?.... Устала морально от кормления - абсолютно ни какой личной жизни, в семье разлад - внешне обсуждаем проблемы - вроде все всё понимают: я сейчас 100% зависима от ребенка, ГВ - это святое-иммунитет, спокойствие и радость нашей крошки-это необходимо и нужно,да и очень удобно............ НО,если разобраться, постоянное раздражение, ссоры и страшно самой себе признаться, что в подавляющем большинстве это всё из-за того,что  ни куда не могу больше чем на час-два отлучиться, мужу хочется и отдохнуть, а я не могу с ним пойти, похудеть не получается нормально (" в день по чайной ложке!  :Frown: ), вся жизнь крутится вокруг "неотпсукающего ни на шаг" любимого человечка, бездетные подруги отдалились, ...в общем ,наверное, это многим знакомо... и в моменты дипрессии (появляющейся всё чаще и чаще) хочется все в тартарары бросить ...а потом, она обхватывает ладошками сисю, проницательно смотрит в глаза, сладко причмокивает и...жизнь готов отдать за такие моменты.... тут обмолвились о "кризисе первого года"- такое бывает? если у кого-нибудь было такое - как справились? 

До родов мечтали о 2-3 детках, сейчас оба, безумно обажая своего ребенка, страшась признаться друг другу , наверное не хотим ещё детей, из-за страха повторения всех процессов , которые чуть ли не к распаду семьи приводят. Мамочки, как у Вас получается сохранить себя как любимую девушку и как любимую мамочку, да что бы ещё и гармонию в семье не потерять....? 

И ещё вопрос - все-таки не хочу бросать кормить - даже не представляю как- засыпает только с грудью, а сцеживаться так и не получается больше 20 г.. Мне кажется, что молока становится все меньше и меньше - раньше одной сиси хватало, что бы уснуть , а сейчас, особенно в жару, две, потом обратно к предыдущей...и мне уже кажется, что всё всё съедено, но по капельке ещё получается выдавить...с докормом особо не заморачиваюсь - системы нет ни какой, так, что придется со стола ( суп, каши, хлеб, фрукты), может что-то пора менять? Докормы ест сейчас в жару очень плохо - пару ложек и выплевывает, сисю ест постоянно, так что живем на молочке и воде, зато я вообще почти ни чего не ем - молоко, сухарики, фрукты и "тонны" воды... в таком случае может молоко закончится или это просто так лактация нормализовалась-перестроилась, спрос и тут же предложение?

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

А я была на приеме у гинеколога недавно, так вот она мне сказала, что с моей гиперпролактинемией категорически нельзя было так долго кормить

----------


## Домик в деревне

Зарина, поздравляю с годиком! а также попробую поддержать и просто высказать свои мысли на эту тему. Никто не молодец и никто не идеален. В год кризис совершенно точно есть, связан он с тем, что ребенок осваивает новое вертикальное пространство, ему все хочется делать самому, но при это он сильно привязан к маме и сильно от нее зависим, т.к. все еще воспринимает себя с ней единым целым, мама направляет, ведет, организует режим, питание, прогулки, совместную деятельность. А еще капризы и несоответствие того, что хочется и реально можется. Появляются первые серьезные запреты, это нельзя - опасно, то нельзя - горячо. Переживается это тяжело, но совершенно точно проходит. А также без кризисов нет развития, прошел кризис, за ним обязательно последует скачок в развитии. Информация тоже в голове у детей (да и у взрослых) усваивается не монотонно и рутинно, а через возникающие вопросы, проблемы, у детей еще в игре и любой смене ситуации.

Я не знаю, есть ли на форуме у нас те, кто отлучил в год или около того без медицинских показаний. Возможно, пока нет. Но из того, что я читала и общалась с людьми, видится так, что гв не является причиной стресса, проблем в семье и отсутствия личной жизни. На гв просто легче всего списать, т.к. "ну все уже сто раз отлучили и у всех все в порядке". А то, что на фоне отлучения в этом возрасте могут возникнуть психологические проблемы (сосание пальцев, нервные тики) в расчет не берется, т.к. "ну раньше всех детей в ясли отдавали и отлучали ровно в год и выросли же". 

У меня в окружении тоже все в окологодовалом возрасте сына говорили: "Вот приучила к сиське, теперь не можешь никуда уйти". Сейчас ему год и 9 (вот прям сегодня) и он спокойно остается с папой на любое время. С остальными пока сложнее, но тоже возможно, только вот никто не хочет с ним оставаться, все привыкли улюлюкать и улыбаться, когда он на руках у мамы, а чтобы с ним остаться - это надо придумать какую-то деятельность, вообще надо что-то делать. Ну да не об этом. Я для себя нашла отдушину в рамках ограничения, что ребенок остается только с папой, так что хожу по своим делам в выходные, т.е. суббота и воскресенье мои, бассейн, баня, встретиться с подругами. Да, я понимаю, что можно было бы и с мужем отдохнуть вместе, но вместе мы гуляем всей семьей и в этом тоже есть своя радость. 

Про не потерять гармонию в семье в свете того, что жизнь с ребенком приводит к разладу. Я думаю, что проблемы глубже, чем гв, чем нормальная привязанность ребенка к матери. Как это может привести к разладу? Какое-то время назад я послушала аудиолекции по аюрведе вот тут http://audioveda.ru/author?id=5 Они в свободном доступе и можно скачать. Может быть, тебе понравятся, они очень успокаивают, в т.ч. становишься терпеливее и с мужем, и с ребенком.

Попробуй организовать регулярные отлучки, постепенно их увеличивать, смотреть по поведению ребенка. Вот в этой статье написано про Базовое доверие к маме, что это основа в отношениях с ребенком: http://kalugadeti.ru/content.php?146

По своему пока небольшому опыту я вижу результаты того, что я никогда не оставляла Дамира понапрасну. Он вот прямо сейчас уже третий час бегает по двору (в частном доме) с дедушкой, периодически забегая ко мне, подставляя голову для поцелуя и убегая обратно. Он как к базе прибегает, проверяет, мама на месте, можно не волноваться. По деткам другим, которые с мамой мало времени проводили и много были на руках у бабушек-дедушек, я вижу, что они не проверяют, где мама, носятся без оглядки.

Про молоко в жару, ребенку больше жидкости требуется, можно чаще и воду предлагать, вообще напитки типа морса. Докорм, я думаю, не стоит усиливать в жару, т.к. аппетит обычно снижается, и это нормально, уходит много сил на выживание в жаре, на переваривании экономится.

А еще мне думается, что чтобы немного разгрузится от гв, чтобы ты так психологически не страдала, можно подсократить кормления днем, ну когда видишь, что она может и обойтись, тогда гв не будет доставлять неудобств, будет только радость. Я еще подумаю, напишу чего-нибудь. И как ты понимаешь, поддерживаю тебя всячески!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Зарина, как ваши дела? Решились ли проблемы?

***
а также встретился мне чудесный рассказ о долгокормлении. Возможно, кого-то вдохновит.
http://vokina.livejournal.com/251841.html

----------


## Jazz

Долго искала, куда бы это запостить... Вроде картинка, а вроде бы и не юмор... Решила сюда, т.к. косвенно касается ГВ.
Это реальный плакат 1925 года, автор неизвестен. А буквально за 2 года до этого был выпущен плакат Маяковского и Родченко про соски Резинотреста (про то, что "готов сосать до старых лет"). Как за 2 года поменялась политика партии.

----------


## yakudza

Да, ГВ - наше всё!
Мне сейчас на фоне беременности кормить стало больно, хотелось бы сокрщаться-сворачиваться. Ан нет!
Попробовала не дать сисю на ночь - не помогает ничего. До двух часов кричали с перерывами на сказки, поглаживания, попить-пописать и т.д. Причем успокаивается, а когда говорю, ну ложись - понимает, что грудь не дам, и в крик. Ну что ж нет так нет. Спокойствие и мирные отношения мне сейчас дороже.
Но вот опять приперло, ну очень уж больно. Решила грудь дать, но намазанную алоэ. Вроде я и не против - на, только сися болеет. (то, что сися болеет мы знаем давно и периодически всем об этом сообщаем))) Так вот я намазалась соком алоэ, а она взяла и хоть бы что! даже не моргнула!

Или я чего-то не так делаю или ей настолько всё равно, что дудолить??? (тем более молока там ужо нет).

----------


## yakudza

здрасьте))) вот так мы отлучали Вику (предыдущий пост)

А вообще я хотела сказать, что гв - наше всё!!!

никак не могу нормально общаться с сестрой из-за того, что она не кормит грудью (молока нет, якобы)... Казалось бы, её дело. Но, блин, не могу...

----------


## Амина

Катюш, знакомо как!))

----------


## Веснушка

моя сестра-педиатр, тоже до сих пор мне мозг парит нашим гв...типа и зубы у нас от этого плохие, и ваще....бесит!

----------


## Vers

Мы тоже не отлучились когда забеременела. Зато когда родила второго первый помог с отсасыванием излишков пока лактация не устаканилась- совсем не ограничивала себя в питье. Сейчас единственное, что беспокоит- вдруг как-нибудь забуду ополоснуть соски после кормления старшего- будет ли плохо младшему?

----------

